# Cocobolo Tipped/Osage - EPS



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

This was originally Curly Maple EPS #12. I didn't do a good job on it, so I decided to take it apart and do something I had spinning in my head for a while. I also wanted to try a faster drying epoxy I had purchased some time ago. So, it turned out pretty good, and I discovered what areas of detail need to be addressed when attempting another one in the future. The joints went together nice, considering I was using a jigsaw and disc sander. No patterns were used, I just cut the wood, and used it for the pattern of the other wood. This is still # 12, but I will be holding onto this one for personal use. It's a tad thinner because some of the carbon fiber peeled away during takdown of the original frame. Just wanted to share how it came out.


----------



## tkdlaxer (Sep 27, 2010)

That is loveryly. I like it alot.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Two Tone that looks lovely, very nice job indeed


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

That's amazing!!!!


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

At a glance, it evokes the impression of a chocolate dipped butter cookie.

Can I have a half-dozen, with a frosty cold pint of milk ?









p.s. It's lovely.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh Yeah Bud!!!!!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, very cool. It kinda has a pool stick look about it.. 
It screams craftsmanship!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I dont blame you for keeping this one!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

brockfnsamson said:


> Wow, very cool. It kinda has a pool stick look about it..
> It screams craftsmanship!


Thanks.

It does need to be perfected more, but the longer an idea remains spinning, it will do nothing more. So I just "winged" it to see what it would look like. Now that the idea is a three dimensional frame, I can move forward.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Man that is one pretty slingshot! -- Tex


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

brockfnsamson said:


> Wow, very cool. It kinda has a pool stick look about it..
> It screams craftsmanship!


i kinda agree, although at first i though old western... idk why but thats the vibe i got. looks amazing


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

A black spacer piece between the two woods... like black G10 or the carbon fiber you're using, and that'll really set it off even more than the lovely piece that it already is.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

very vice, a real beauty!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice good idea Jim.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

wow..







amazing work..


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Real pretty Jim


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> A black spacer piece between the two woods... like black G10 or the carbon fiber you're using, and that'll really set it off even more than the lovely piece that it is.


Considered cf, but then I'm limited to straight lines. Maybe some spacer material that bends easily. I have some engraving stock-spacer material, but its stiff as well.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

VERY NICE!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Why not black Kydex? It will adapt to any curve, and is very tough. It is available in many different thicknesses.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice one , jim!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Why not black Kydex? It will adapt to any curve, and is very tough. It is available in many different thicknesses.


Does it have memory characteristics?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Jim, awesome as usual, thats one handsome slingshot.
Phil


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Joerg is right. Kydex would be a perfect choice, it's extremely tough, comes in a variety of colors, and is a thermoplastic. Which means you can rough out the shape you want, then use something like a heat gun to get the shape to mold exactly to your surface or angle.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

It reminds me of spliced and footed arrow shafts of long ago. Jim that's a real beauty fine work bud!!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Jim, I have # 11 so if you ever want to part with # 12 I would be happy to have it. Been deciding on another anyway, cant live with just one. 
Phil


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

I love it


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Now that is beautiful! The osage looks lighter in color than anything i've worked with bow building, is it mostly sapwood? just curious.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> ... is it mostly sapwood? just curious.


Not sure, it was from a chunk that I purchased off Ebay, some time ago. The picture is a little deceiving however. The frame was facing the sun. It actually has a nice, rich yellow to it.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah Jim, that is a beauty and one for the collection. Top notch!!

You know it's a winner with so many comments in a short time.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Man, I dont blame you for sending this one for my birthday ! Love it!


----------

